# Iran takes control of straight of hormuz



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder how this will end?? Major war, higher gas prices etc. How will this effect your preps this week? I'll be filling up my fuel reserves while prices are cheaper. Needs to be done anyway as I have been using up the older fuel in rotation.

Iran says it has control of Gulf and Strait of Hormuz: report | Fox News


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

The US will not allow that to stand


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I guess these people forgot about the United States Navy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They think that the Navy will be the wussies that Obama ordered them to be.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Hopefully they’ll fire on one of our ships...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Tango2X said:


> The US will not allow that to stand


Yep. It is past time that the U.S. kicked some Iranian ass. Sink a couple boats/ships.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

They say they have control.... that is much different then actually having control...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

And saying you have control is not the same as saying you closed the straits. If they claim to close the straits, retribution will be swift and sure.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I only have one question.

Will all those dead Iranian bodies slow up the American tankers transporting oil?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Not in the least!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

back in the 1980s Ray Gun Reagan didn't even bother putting together a coalition together - he just had all the various country's tankers re-flag under the US Stars & Bars - rammed thru the Iranian gunboats like so much flotsam ....

should be interesting to see if Russia extends their Syrian coalition into this intended blockage scenario >>>> I'm guessing "Hell Nooooo"


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Back during the previous dust-ups the only real threat to our navy was from mines. The navy solved that problem by sending the tankers first and following behind. Mines aren’t much threat to a highly compartmented vessel that is designed to be full of liquid anyway.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope it doesn't come to use of force, but if it does it should be quick, extreme violence of action. No single jab to the face but an absolute ass stomping so they don't want to tangle again.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Iran saying it has control is like me saying I have control of the weeds in my yard!


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Camel 923, we can only hope that the Navy has corrected that.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Back during the previous dust-ups the only real threat to our navy was from mines. The navy solved that problem by sending the tankers first and following behind. Mines aren't much threat to a highly compartmented vessel that is designed to be full of liquid anyway.


I remember how inadequate the US minesweeping was during that 80s flare up - hadn't been any call for sweeping since the Vietnam days - didn't even have proper crews & experience ....


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

keith9365 said:


> I hope it doesn't come to use of force, but if it does it should be quick, extreme violence of action. No single jab to the face but an absolute ass stomping so they don't want to tangle again.


I totally agree. I hope this is resolved peacefully, but if it comes to blows, then by all means drop the hammer on them...HARD.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

We can start the Iranian revolution for the people of Iran, and I suspect we have put those wheels in motion already.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> I remember how inadequate the US minesweeping was during that 80s flare up - hadn't been any call for sweeping since the Vietnam days - didn't even have proper crews & experience ....


I transited the straights of Hormuz in 1989 at the end of the Iran Iraq war on a guided missile destroyer. A smaller frigate was ahead of us that night and dumped trash (back in the days when all trash went over the side). I remember the shit storm on the bridge of our ship when the forward lookout saw what looked like a floating mine in the water in front of us!!! A few months later we were escorting a tanker out of the straights ( MV Surf City) when it exploded into a giant fireball. It was an exciting few hours until we found out it was caused by some internal explosion.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> I hope it doesn't come to use of force, but if it does it should be quick, extreme violence of action. No single jab to the face but an absolute ass stomping so they don't want to tangle again.


Hell yes. It is long past time they are reminded just who they are messing with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The scary part is that the narrowest space is only about 35 miles wide, . . . and the needed depth for many of the tankers not to hit a shoal, etc. is at least 1/3 of that from the good guy's shore line.

That leaves 25 miles or so, . . . 12 of which is under Iranian control as their security space, . . . making the ships theoretically about 10 to 14 miles from legally flying Iranian air force planes.

It does not take any real time at all for a supersonic missile to launch and traverse 12 miles into the side of a fat, oil filled tanker. The pilot will be shouting alley alley snackbar, . . . but the tanker will be flaming as the Iranian is vaporized.

Does Iran have kamikaze type stupid ******** suicide pilots? Look who runs the country, . . . and you won't have to think about it long.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Making me realize my old Mormon pal named Glenn Beck is prob right as usual. He predicted a month or so ago oil would be a two hundred bucks a barrell by he end of the year. I shared the info with some left wing kin..and got laughed at with derision.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Yes, I heard the head guy with the diaper on his head had dispatched the entire Iranian navy, 2 rowboats, 3 Kayaks and several canoes!

I'm no rocket scientist, but I don't think they'll last too long!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

JafoDawg said:


> Yes, I heard the head guy with the diaper on his head had dispatched the entire Iranian navy, 2 rowboats, 3 Kayaks and several canoes!
> 
> I'm no rocket scientist, but I don't think they'll last too long!


The sad part is, . . . with the length of their coast line, . . . the closeness to the shipping, . . . and they not only have their version of a navy, . . . but their air force can be a formidable foe in those tight quarters.

On top of that, . . . their army has multiple thousands of missiles they can launch from hither, thither, and yon, . . . in a bid to overwhelm any defense that 10 countries could put in those waters.

Sinking or severely impairing a half dozen tankers in the elbow of the straights there would certainly be a severe problem to the rest of the world, . . . and ol' diaper head could stand up, lying like a Persian rug, . . . swearing on ten Korans that they had nothing to do with it, . . . it was a rogue group of Army people, . . . who were taken out and shot.

They are not above doing things like that, . . . and the ones shot would be told they get their 72 virgins, . . . so they are in the game.

No matter which way it goes, . . . it's gonna be ugly.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

We should retake control of the gulf and entire Iranian coast. Partner up with Saudi and Israel and blockade those turds.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Preemptive strikes on all known military stockpiles, bases, shipyards, etc before the blockade. 

You want war you got it. They have shown their ass. It’s time for a ass whipping.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The straight is reported to be 29 miles wide and I’m pretty sure a jet and or a helicopter can prevent anything Iran has to claim it’s under their control. That said this is why we need out of the Middle East because this would then be a mission for the new Chinese air craft carrier and not ours.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What's the defense against a swam of suicide speed boats?? Chain gun??

Iran Hints at Using Suicide Speedboats in Clash with U.S. Navy in Persian Gulf | Middle East Institute


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> What's the defense against a swam of suicide speed boats?? Chain gun??
> 
> Iran Hints at Using Suicide Speedboats in Clash with U.S. Navy in Persian Gulf | Middle East Institute


the Iranians were using the same tactics back in the 1980s - dash out within range of a RPG - the Navy began to run close in support with helicopters >>> today it'll be Predators and direct airstrikes on the shorelines - don't think Prez Trump would be that timid about taking out the entire naval threat ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't think anything is going to come of this. I think Russia will suggest to Iran that it simmers down as it isn't quite time.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Chipper said:


> What's the defense against a swam of suicide speed boats?? Chain gun??
> 
> Iran Hints at Using Suicide Speedboats in Clash with U.S. Navy in Persian Gulf | Middle East Institute


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> The sad part is, . . . with the length of their coast line, . . . the closeness to the shipping, . . . and they not only have their version of a navy, . . . but their air force can be a formidable foe in those tight quarters.
> 
> On top of that, . . . their army has multiple thousands of missiles they can launch from hither, thither, and yon, . . . in a bid to overwhelm any defense that 10 countries could put in those waters.
> 
> ...


In hear what you are saying and I do not totally disagree with you, but they also said the same types of things about Saddam and his republican guard!

The Iranians are due for some long overdue payback and even their people are wanting to get rid of the regime. If they do anything in the straights, I suspect the people will in fact rise up and get rid of the ******** in charge. Hey maybe we'll get lucky and Obammy will be there visiting his Mammy or dropping some more cash when the sand is turned to glass!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Iranians are nothing more than saber rattlers. Trust me, I have been in and out of that area many a times on boats. They say some of the biggest fibs, even to their own bosses on bases...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The US should bomb the crap out of them as a precaution.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Let them divert and board a few tankers of the Saudis in an attempt to seize them and see what hilarity ensues ...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The USA and Europe should get rid of all the country line we made in the 1900s and just let shit happen


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Vast majority of oil thru the straight is for Asia. This really is China’s issue and they need to handle it as they’d like not us.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

stowlin said:


> Vast majority of oil thru the straight is for Asia. This really is China's issue and they need to handle it as they'd like not us.


Exactly! We get very little oil from this area. So why are we playing the local cop guaranteeing free passage? Same thing with the pirate patrol off east africa. Only a tiny handfull of US ships transit this route. Yet we spend $ patrolling this area. STUPID!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Exactly! We get very little oil from this area. So why are we playing the local cop guaranteeing free passage? Same thing with the pirate patrol off east africa. Only a tiny handfull of US ships transit this route. Yet we spend $ patrolling this area. STUPID!


Long-standing agreement with the House of Saud. They demand U.S. dollars for oil, the U.S. deals with any of their external threats.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Wonder how this will end?? Major war, higher gas prices etc. How will this effect your preps this week? I'll be filling up my fuel reserves while prices are cheaper. Needs to be done anyway as I have been using up the older fuel in rotation.
> 
> Iran says it has control of Gulf and Strait of Hormuz: report | Fox News


 Betting with President Trump in office they won't make that claim after they try to enforce it. We will read about their navy in history books.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The heck with the Iranians, where can I get a chain-gun like that for my house? I mean, I have ADT, and lights, and cameras, but some sort of electric Gatling gun would really spruce up our "curb appeal" when we downsize...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Vast majority of oil thru the straight is for Asia. This really is China's issue and they need to handle it as they'd like not us.


it's the right of passage that's involved - same same out in the South China Sea and the Chinese atoll installations >>>> you either fight the BS or you become France ...


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Chipper said:


> What's the defense against a swam of suicide speed boats?? Chain gun??
> 
> Iran Hints at Using Suicide Speedboats in Clash with U.S. Navy in Persian Gulf | Middle East Institute


Don't forget about the snipers who took out the Somali pirates a few years back.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Don't forget about the snipers who took out the Somali pirates a few years back.


more likely those sneaky pete types will be scurrying around the shorelines cutting throats and planting things that go BOOOOM in the nite ....


----------

